# My Name is Bubbles



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So I guess you could say my hubby kinda had the intention of buying me a bird this weekend. I hadn't thought about, but we were going to check out some pet stores about an hour from us and he grabbed our carrying cage we have and stuck it in the back seat without letting me see it anyway. We went to the first store and let's just say I was severely disappointed. Not by the quality of the birds or anything just the lack of tiels. There were none. Then, I get asked to put a bird back after it steps on me. Pretty much, this store that claims you can hold the birds lied. All the birds on the floor are boarders, so of course they don't want people handling other people's birds, that makes sense. But don't put them out and then expect people to stay away from them. The store's not big enough for that. And the macaws they had out, bite really hard!!! And when I asked about tiels I was told they don't carry them very often because smaller birds carry diseases....EXCUSE ME??? I almost walked out right then. But I didn't, I needed to get some supplies. Anyways, apparently all these birds come from this lady's aviary and she only has like one pair of tiels that breed. She says she usually has about 7 babies a year and they always sell fast. You would think that would be a hint as to what the public wants but that's her choice.

So we got lunch and I was pretty depressed. Who wants to go to a bird store where you can't play with the birds? Then I mentioned the store I had found when I met the people who bought Velcro, it was about half an hour from where we were and hubby said let's go. So we went there instead and O MY GOSH!!! I didn't realize when I went there the first time how big these tiels were. Of course they aren't handled often, in fact, the two my hubby and I picked up the lady thought they were going to bite and when they didn't she was surprised. Hubby talked her down on price because she then proceeded to say those were the tame ones (lol). The one she had thought was tame ended up shredding her fingers while we were, he was perch tame but not finger tame.

Anyways (sorry I know I'm rambling), there was one what I'm assuming a hen, since it seemed like all the tiels had gone through at least their first molt (all the boys had bright yellow faces and such, we even saw a pair breeding when we first got there.) Well I was in love. She steps up with slight hissing, likes to have a certain spot on the back of her head scratched, and does the exploding bird. That's where she puffs up slowly and then shakes herself out really good. She's banded and I think it says '09 on it so she's probably over a year old. She's a heavy cinnamon pearl pied (I think that's how its said) and is super adorable. Did a keelbone test and she's a chunker, needs to lose a little bit. She weighed in at 127gms last night (hubby called it right on the money lol.) Super cute though and we named her Bubbles. She's in quarantine right now, because I made hubby realize that it was better in the long run to quarantine if he didn't want the other birds to get sick. She hasn't eaten much, but she did eat some corn this morning when I offered it to her so that made us happy (hubby worries that they'll starve themselves.) And now for pictures because she's so darn cute!


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Bubbles is lovely, and already friendly 
Quarantine always goes so slowly doesn't it!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O yea this is gonna take FOREVER!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Bubbles is adorable *wolf whistles* she looks chubby cute on the 2nd pic lol


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

bubbles is such a cute name! and shes so pretty


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

OH! I am in LOVE! She looks just like my Rio, my pearl pied hen that I had when i was a teenager. Very pretty baby... I was also disappointed when we went to the bird fair this weekend. Not 1 single tiel for sale! Can you believe that???


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

WHAT??? A bird fair with no tiels??? Now I'm in shock! I love to just go to the store and look ya know? See what they have, play with some of the bigger birds, it usually keeps me from wanting to buy another one. But there aren't any stores like that around here. I'm gonna have to go to Canada! Hubby came up with the name, we had first thought Chili Cheese and calling her Chili but he thought that was more of a boy name, so then he said Bubbles and she didn't complain lol.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

What a pretty bub. I love the fluffy looking picture too.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

ooh she is gorgeous!!! Are you buying more tiels to breed or you just wanted another one?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Both...I want to start breeding, but getting her was a surprise. Hubby somehow (I didn't even know he was paying attention) remembered I wanted a pearl pied AND that I had mentioned this store before in relation to tiels. Plus she was so sweet and big I just couldn't NOT bring her home you know?


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> WHAT??? A bird fair with no tiels??? Now I'm in shock!


Yeah, I was very disappointed. The local bird fair is really the only way to get some of the less common mutations around here, unless you want to drive a LOONG way to a breeder. Oh well, maybe next fair.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

So who is she going to marry? Or should I say, which love triangle is she joining? ;p


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

Belinda said:


> So who is she going to marry? Or should I say, which love triangle is she joining? ;p


 funny!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That I haven't figured out yet....let's see, I know you love updates Belinda. Fuzzy has noticed that Baby has been singing and sitting with Cinnamon so he started singing to her yesterday which only causes her to chase him away. Jeep thinks Cinnamon is pretty and he scares Fuzzy but Baby isn't scared and will sit inbetween Cinnamon and Jeep all the time. Screech is in love with Cupcake and sits with her constantly but now has also taken an interest in Daisy. A pretty serious interest too...she lets him preen her and she's never let anyone do that. She doesn't mind Hopscotch (about the only one that does) but for some reason still likes Screech. I don't trust him lol. Who knows, maybe Bubbles will like Hopscotch and make Daisy jealous...then there's Jeep's girlfriend who should be here in two weeks (getting her from a breeder) and she's a yellow version of Cinnamon so I'm hoping he likes her, but who knows what could happen with this bunch!!


----------



## Cody (Feb 22, 2011)

Really pretty!!!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh my goodness! That's so confusing. You need to do a relationship tree.... as your sig or something, so we know who's preening and sitting with who.


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Bubbles is gorgeous!!  Very pretty


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

HAHAHA yes Belinda that might make things easier on all of us, they are so funny sometimes. And Fuzzy and Bubbles have started calling to each other. Hubby really doesn't want Cupcake with Fuzzy (Cupcake is his baby lol but they would make such pretty babies) so if Fuzzy falls for Bubbles and her him I may just have to keep one of their son's for Cupcake. I'm trying now to not buy too many more and start keeping a baby or two for future breeding which hubby likes of course. 

Crinklepot, thank you, she thinks she's very pretty too. She's sitting on my computer monitor right now beak grinding at me. And the weirdest thing, she LIKES to be held against my body! I know most don't like their wings touched but she's the calmest with my hand wrapped around her scratching her head. Such a goofy bird!


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bubbles is super adorable  The relationships between your birds sounds so funny and reminds me of a soap opera of some sort


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> The relationships between your birds sounds so funny and reminds me of a soap opera of some sort


That's what Belinda says too! So every once and a while I'll give an update on what is going on with my group lol.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I'll look forward to seeing your relationship tree


----------

